# The return... of the Mumblenator



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Howie Carr*
Boston Herald Columnist











Mayor Thomas M. Menino. (Staff file photo by Nancy Lane)

Friday, July 6, 2007 - Updated: 07:08 AM EST

*M*umbles Menino has coined yet another new word - "bugahoo." 
In English, the nearest equivalent word would be "bugaboo."

 But the mayor speaks his own language, Mumbonics, and, like English, Mumbonics is a living, growing tongue.


Let's go straight to the audio, which was pulled directly off the city's cable-access channel, MTV - Mumbles TV.

"We have to do better job of, ahhh, ahhh, cleaning our streets which is my biggest bugahoo."

Really? I would have thought that maybe people getting shot at Fourth of July barbecues in Mattapan might be a bigger bugahoo than trash pickup.

 "Let me tell you something," Mumbles continued, after revealing his greatest bugahoo, "this city a tough city to be bolden, very difficult city."


Remember that, all you City Hall wannabes. This city a tough city to be bolden - and don't you forget it!

Mayor Mumbles travels the city endlessly, exhorting his constituents to "make score sure our schools are working," and dealing with the "missa-caceptions" that often plague the grittier precincts of Boston, or Boss, or Poss, or Bosh-thin, depending on how the mayor feels like pronouncing the name of the Hub of the Universe at any given moment.

We now join the mayor at the new police station in Charlestown, where he addresses another "bugahoo" of all CEOs, underlings who hector him to do certain things.

Full Story: http://news.bostonherald.com/columnists/view.bg?articleid=1009866


----------

